# The Good Wife - Part 6



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

I loved the original, but then I thought that with a small shift in tone it would capture the Good Wife to a tee.


She can kill with a smile, she can wound with her eyes, 
She tells you the truth, cause she wears no disguise 
And she always reveals what she wants you to see. 
She glides like a tigress but she's always a woman to me. 

She can lead you to love, you know she won't leave you, 
She demands the whole truth and she really believes you, 
And she takes what you give her whether pricey or free, 
Yeah she glides like a tigress but she's always a woman to me. 

Oh, she takes care of the kinder, she can wait if she wants, 
She's ahead of her time. 
Oh, and she never gives out and she never gives in, 
She just changes her mind. 

And she'll promise you more than the garden of Eden 
then she'll carelessly cut you and wonders why you're bleeding, But she brings out the best and the worst you can be. 
Blame it all on yourself cause she's always a woman to me. 

Oh, she takes care of the kinder, she can wait if she wants, 
She's ahead of her time. 
Oh, and she never gives out and she never gives in, 
She just changes her mind. 
She is frequently kind and she's suddenly cruel, 
She can do as she pleases, she's nobody's fool, 
But she can't be convicted, she's earned her degree, 
And the most she will do is throw shadows at you 
But she's always a woman to me.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Billy Joel and MEM would make a good team.
Want a woman to love you? Love her. 
You know I know you do hon.


----------

